# New from MONTANA!



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hey there and welcome!! sounds like you have a nice little prospect there. Hope you enjoy it here, and if you have any questions, feel free to ask!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

wlcome aboard ma'am and enjoy the ride


----------



## TipTop (Mar 2, 2007)

Welcome, I love Montana! Beautiful state. I am just north of you in Alberta.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome : )


----------

